# confused of staffs



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi There All,

I am putting my own feed together because my mice look positively fed up with the stuff they have been getting and I was just wondering which puppy kibble folks use, bearing in mind I only have supermarkets and a [email protected] in the immediate locale.

Cheers, Jo


----------

